# Looking to buy a digital camera



## deerhunter75 (Mar 6, 2005)

What is a good camera that has good zoom that will not break the bank.  This will be my first digital camera.  One thing is that I want one that is simple to use.

Deerhunter75


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 6, 2005)

*Canon Power Shot*

I got one that's the Ultrasonic  S1 IS Model with a 10x zoom, 3.2 mega pixels.

I just set it on high resolution and auto and go to it. It has a ton of features that I can't even comprehend. Maybe one day I will figure it out. But I keep reading the instruction manual a little at a time and I am beginning to get the basics down.

It produces good pix; I find the focus a little "softer" than what I am used to with standard 35 mm camera/film. If I can figure how to nail down a sharper focus I will be happy.

Also, I can't figure out yet why I can't get the range of shutter speeds or f/stops that I am so used to with a standard 35 mm camera.  

I understand some community colleges even offer a course in using this particular camera so I may look into that.

Even with these conditions, I find I use it a lot more than I ever did my 35 mm Canon EOS Rebel because of the ease of transmitting pix over the internet to my son in Pennsylvania. 

Also if you plan to shot a lot of high resolution pix, I recommend buying a 1.0 GB memory card for it. You will have a lot more "space" to use.


----------



## Duff (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks like some good buys here deerhunter

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product_listing.gsp?cat=119910


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 6, 2005)

*get more zoom*

I only have 3X optical zoom.  I suggest forking out a little more dough and getting a 6X-10X especially if your taking it to the woods.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 7, 2005)

I (like many here) have used an Olympus cam with 10x OPTICAL zoom for several years and many members have uprgaded to new models.  It is a fine, easy to use, light weight camera that takes great photos even from the amateurs.

Features that matter to MOST...

1. Highest Optical Zoom you can afford

2.  Highest mega pixel you can afford

3.  small and lightweight

4.  price

Looks like you can buy the Oly C750 for about $300 now http://www.dpreview.com/shop/merchants.asp?id=oly_c750uz


Ignore digital zoom and a lot of the bells and whistles that most cams come with since unless you get heavily into photog, you will not use them.

Jim


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

*I have owned and still have*

Oly's C700 and C740 10x's, they are both a whole lot more camera than I need, except for the 10X that is  

They have proved to be rugged and easy to use and take great pic's, I know that they are a lot more great cameras out there but the Oly is the only one that I am familiar with  


leo


----------



## Bruz (Mar 7, 2005)

*Mega Pixels and OPTICAL Zoom*

I suggest that you purchase the highest Mega Pixel and OPTICAL Zoom camera you can afford. Digital zoom means very little as the quality is very poor. I use a Sony F717 ($600-$700) which is 5 MP and a 10x Optical Zoom. I photograph and video (Sony DVD 300) more than I shoot. I also have a Fujita 3MP with 3X and the quality difference is amazing when I use the Sony. I have attached a sample of the difference between the 2. Go to the Lease forum and look at the photographs in thread "Meriwether Club seeks members"


----------



## pendy (Apr 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 20, 2005)

PM Razorback, he is in the camera business and can tailor the camera to be the best for what you can afford.

My wife bought my Cannon from him at Christmas.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 20, 2005)

I just got an Olympus C-740 for $185 from here: IBuyDig.com 
All the presets you may need. Just point and shoot.
Here's one I got yesterday afternoon, after having it for less than a day.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 20, 2005)

If you are an inexperienced photograper like me the one thing that I decided I wanted was reguler film quality pictures and the one peice of advice that I got from a pro was to buy one with at least 6 megapixels I bought the Cannon Rebel and have not taken a bad picture yet If I can figure it out I will get some pictures on the board. By the way worth every penny because you can enlarge to 11X14 and still have a quality print.


----------



## pendy (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice pic. I love Cardinal Birds.
I think I'm going to buy an Oly C- 740


----------

